# WTB. Looking for some Boss VXT wings.



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I picked up some larger lots this year and am interested in buying some wings for my 8'2" VXT. Let me know what you have.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Got an 8'2" DXT with wings I'll sell ya.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I've seen it. Its a nice plow. Unfortunately I have a lot of time and money invested in this blade. I pressed stainless bushings into all pivot points and stainless shafts/pins.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow. That's impressive!


----------

